# Shimano r565 crank vs Ultegra



## Jason rides

I have a 2012 Trek 4.5 bike. When I purchased it I replaced the 105 front and rear draill's with Ultegra. The crank on the bike is a Shimano r565 crank. From reading the forums, it is about the same quality as a Tiagra. I know the Ultegra is lighter...I don't race anymore, but I would like to upgrade the crank to the Ultegra. Just not sure if there is any other advantage in going Ultra except for the weight. 

Any smart person out there with some accurate info on this matter.


----------



## wim

Well, I'm not very smart and there is no such thing as "accurate information" on the benefit on so-called upgrades. But replacing a Tiagra-level crank with an Ultegra crank will not really make much of a difference in your riding. You'll shed a bit of weight, but it's so little that it will only make a very small difference (and only during acceleration and climbing, at that). However, it's more of a difference than replacing 105 with Ultegra front and rear derailleurs. As far as performance is concerned, that was pretty much a waste of money.


----------



## terbennett

R565 is more of a middle ground between Tiagra and 105. "Upgrading" will be a watse of money even if you were racing. Changing for cosmetics so that everything matches would be the only realistic reason to do it. Otherwise, like Wim said, it's pretty much a waste of money.


----------



## pmf

Definitely do it, and then use it as argument for upgrading your shifters and front derailer with Ultegra.


----------



## Jason rides

wim said:


> However, it's more of a difference than replacing 105 with Ultegra front and rear derailleurs. As far as performance is concerned, that was pretty much a waste of money.


Ah but it made me "feel better" to know I have Ultegra on my bike. :thumbsup: I agree with your statement but it was only $50 difference that was done before I purchased the bike. 

I think just knowing I have Ultegra on my bike is the reason why I want to. I mean you spend over $2,000 on a bike and you want to have better known parts on it to 
1. Make you feel like you have a better bike as higher end bikes have these parts and you could not afford the $3,000+ bikes so this is getting you a little closer to them.
2. If a rider checks out your bike out and sees Ultegra instead of just Shimano, they may think WOW nice bike. 

I know its sort of vain thinking but hey that's how many of us think and sometimes why we upgrade parts on a bike. Same with people who have custom cars, and they changed the rims or add something to the car that they only care about. Its all about ME 

I will say this though, on my old steel Puch bike, I replaced the crank with a Campy super record and I felt a stiffness difference with the crank going up hills. But I think with today's technology, the crank I have now most likely would not give me that performance difference I may want. 

Honestly my 1st reason above is the main reason. I could not afford a Madone 5.2, so by getting the Ultegra parts will make me feel a little better about my bike. Plus the 2013 4.5 has an Ultegra crank. I will mention I replaced the brake pads with Ultegra pads which were thicker, and I did notice an improvement with the brakes.


----------



## wim

Jason rides said:


> Ah but it made me "feel better" to know I have Ultegra on my bike.


Well, there's absolutely nothing wrong with that. My reply was strictly about performance.

But while we're on that subject: nothing will make you feel better than being respected for riding strong. In fact, the level of respect even goes up a little if you ride strong on entry-level stuff. And it's actually fun to drop someone on Dura-Ace if you''re on, say, Sora, but that's sort of mean too. So I don't recommend doing that.


----------



## Jason rides

wim said:


> Well, there's absolutely nothing wrong with that. My reply was strictly about performance.
> 
> But while we're on that subject: nothing will make you feel better than being respected for riding strong. In fact, the level of respect even goes up a little if you ride strong on entry-level stuff. And it's actually fun to drop someone on Dura-Ace if you''re on, say, Sora, but that's sort of mean too. So I don't recommend doing that.


I am 48 years old and at this point, I am riding my 15-40 miles rides for fun, fitness and spending time with my 15 year old who now rides. Thinking I will save my money and not upgrade, though I have the money for it after selling my Puch steel framed bike.


----------



## wim

Jason rides said:


> ...selling my Puch steel framed bike.


I owned a steel-framed Puch once, although it was sold by Sears and branded accordingly. It was stolen from me in 1964. I wish I was 48 years old again, believe me.


----------



## Jason rides

wim said:


> I owned a steel-framed Puch once, although it was sold by Sears and branded accordingly. It was stolen from me in 1964. I wish I was 48 years old again, believe me.


This Puch had a Reynolds 531 frame and fork and made in Austria. Heavier than my Trek, but it rode great


----------



## terbennett

105SL....er Ultegra makes you feel better. You sold yourself short. Ultegra is wannabe Dura Ace. If you look at it internally on most of the parts, it has more in common with 105 than Dura Ace. If 105 was a turd, Ultegra would be a polished and slightly lighter turd. I love how people try to make Ultegra seem like it's something more than it is. As a racer, I'd take Dura Ace. Anything less? 105. It does the job as well as Ultegra for less money. Yes, I talk down on Ultegra because it is simply "105SL." Most people with it make it sound like it's the best bang for your money when 105 is the best bang for the buck. Want top of the line? Ultegra isn't it. Sorry to burst your bubble, but Ultegra isn't what most people think it is.


----------



## Jason rides

terbennett said:


> 105SL....er Ultegra makes you feel better. You sold yourself short. Ultegra is wannabe Dura Ace. If you look at it internally on most of the parts, it has more in common with 105 than Dura Ace. If 105 was a turd, Ultegra would be a polished and slightly lighter turd. I love how people try to make Ultegra seem like it's something more than it is. As a racer, I'd take Dura Ace. Anything less? 105. It does the job as well as Ultegra for less money. Yes, I talk down on Ultegra because it is simply "105SL." Most people with it make it sound like it's the best bang for your money when 105 is the best bang for the buck. Want top of the line? Ultegra isn't it. Sorry to burst your bubble, but Ultegra isn't what most people think it is.


No bubble burst at all. Everyone knows Campy record is the best, but many use Chorus. Everyone knows Dura Ace is the best Shimano, but Ultegra clearly is lighter than 105 and it has some parts that are designed better and last longer. If you were in a time trial, you may shed a couple seconds of your time, but in reality all 3 will do the job quite well. Today's Ultegra was yesterday's Dura Ace.


----------



## terbennett

Actually, Campy isn't better. It's an opinion. I would say Dura Ace is, while others would say that SRAM Red is. It's a matter of what preference. Each group has it's advantages and disadvantages. None are actually better than the other in the grans scheme of things. Each shifts well when tuned properly. Also, Ultegra being clearly lighter than 105 is merely based on a few grams which you really don't feel. It's more of a polished 105SL. 105 has been around for decades and is the workhorse of the Shimano line. Issues with 105 throughout the decades have been almost non-existent. The same can't be said for other groups. 105 definitely has proven itself to last longer than Ultegra. Maybe those few parts that make Ultegra lighter, wear faster? Dura Ace seems to last longer than both in most iterations but I am aware of the 7900 having rear derailleur issues too. The bang for the buck in Shimano line is, and will always be, 105. It ios the jack of all trades. There's a reason most multi-purpose road bikes (ala touring bikes), use 105. The best part? It is even a good race-day group. A finely tuned 105 will perform as well as a finely tuned Ultegra group for less money. Ultegra is to say you had the money to spend. It is good, but my gripe is that most Teg owners have this nose up attitude towards 105 but try to act like their stuff is as good as Dura Ace. You're right that they all three perform well, but shed seconds off in a time trial? The Ultegra wheels might have that advantage but you can toss those on a Tiagra 10 bike and get similar results. Just the snob in us might look at you funny. Yeah I'm guilty of it at times too.


----------



## blitzo

If you switch out the r565 crank with an Ultegra or other hollowtech crank will you have to change your bottom bracket or add an adapter? I am not familiar with Treks bb90.


----------



## tihsepa

blitzo said:


> If you switch out the r565 crank with an Ultegra or other hollowtech crank will you have to change your bottom bracket or add an adapter? I am not familiar with Treks bb90.


Nope, they both use the same 24mm spindle.


----------



## TrojanHorse

Jason rides said:


> I am 48 years old and at this point, I am riding my 15-40 miles rides for fun, fitness and spending time with my 15 year old who now rides. Thinking I will save my money and not upgrade, though I have the money for it after selling my Puch steel framed bike.


Save your money and spend it on registration fees for a century for you and your son. Go bond.


----------

